# cutting plexiglass



## glassman (Aug 26, 2008)

I am trying to cut a 30 inch circle in some 1/4 inch plexiglass. Any one know the best router bit for the job???


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, glassman.

Router bits that are designated O-flute are designed for cutting plastic. Onsrud and Amana are two who sell such bits. I forgot about Whiteside bits that Bobj3 brought up in the next post.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi glassman

Here's just one more place to get them and a picture of them..you can find them at most of the time at just about any woodworking store..

But a picture always helps to find them.. they also make one that looks like a file...almost like a Roto-Zip bit.

http://woodworkersworld.net/plastic_straight_router_bit_bits.shtml

NOTE*** I didn't find a picture of the other type on the net so I took a snapshot of the one I use, it works the best in plexiglass.


==========



glassman said:


> I am trying to cut a 30 inch circle in some 1/4 inch plexiglass. Any one know the best router bit for the job???


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks glassman for the question, and thanks Tom and BJ for the answers. I needed to know that also. Man, I love this forum!!!

Josh the Marine


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums glassman.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mountain monkey said:


> Thanks glassman for the question, and thanks Tom and BJ for the answers. I needed to know that also. Man, I love this forum!!!
> 
> Josh the Marine



Josh, as a newcomer, you aint seen nothin yet!


----------

